# U.S. companies in London



## carrasmith (Nov 24, 2008)

I forgot to ask in my previous post, does anyone know of any U.S. companies that have branches/offices in London? Or where I could find a list of companies that do? My line of work is social work (not licensed yet) or working in non-profit agencies with indigent population however I would be willing to do administrative or really anything! I heard that if I could find a U.S. company with office in London, I could try for that. Thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For admin type work, there's no real advantage to applying to US companies in London. They aren't able to hire you unless you have a work permit to work in the UK, and on a student visa, your right to work may be limited.

It's normally easier for a US company to transfer a long-time employee to their overseas offices - but most companies limit this to senior executives or managerial workers. But to hire someone new, they would have to go through the whole visa and work permit application process from scratch.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

